# SpeakingYote



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I have only 5 hand callers. My handmade cow tip hown distress. Major Boddickers Pee Wee and Standard, My handmaded Cow Horn Howlers with Dan Thompson mouthpiece. A highly modified and tuned Tweety for calling timber and AZ Cats in wash areas.

Yes I do have three e-callers, but this thread is about a howler that's easy to use. So Ill skip that part.

Last week after speaking to another member via telephone I broke out my nearly 20 year old Johnny Stewart Megaphone howler. I did it to get photos for him but decided the day I was taking the grandkids along I would just use that darn looking thing. The old caller still has its stuff I guess based on the results of the day. Yes that day there I was simply speaking yote. No distress needed on Iowa yotes that always have something to eat unless I am in timber. In Iowa distress works very well and I think its because we have so many owls and fox/yotes will battle them as they have good escape areas unlike the open.

Here's the old Johnny Stewart rellick, which might need a new reed if I use it again...









I really am tough on reeds, thats the problem when you blow hard and demand the call to ring. Notice the electrical tape, its all part of my tuning, I would rather anchor the base of the reed to the tone board on my howlers then shorten the reed .005 at a time until it works.















Heres the call laying down.......


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yup oldie but a goodie there


----------

